

Indian telecom Trai floats plan to put fee on free apps, including WhatsApp - prostoalex
http://businesstoday.intoday.in/story/trai-floats-plan-to-put-fee-on-free-apps-whatsapp-viber/1/208856.html

======
byoung2
Presumably end users are already paying for bandwidth...they want the app
provider to pay as well? Isn't that double dipping?

